# Casecom 6788 review/overview



## kurosagi01 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Casecom 6788/Rosewell Challenger Discussion Thread*

Well i can't find anymore threads of this case so i'll make a thread of it again..i have to say this case is unbelievingly amazing for its price,it is by far i think better than most budget case out there.
Its £25 in the UK which is a sweet spot and it makes me want replace my silverstone case with this case,heres a link to a review/overview of the case from Hexus:
http://forums.hexus.net/chassis-system-modding/177592-casecom-km-6788-review-pob.html 

I think you be amazed what this guy wrote that you think you wouldn't expect from a budget OEM. Definitely worth trying if you are looking for new case.


----------



## choppy (Jan 10, 2010)

it looks exactly like my antec 300 which cost £40


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 10, 2010)

Not too fan of the paint job though. Nice case if you're on a budget, imo all cases should have the interior painted, makes the case look "tidy".


----------



## KieX (Feb 8, 2010)

We have a fellow TPU member who's got a build with that case in the Case Gallery section:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114609

Think I may just order one of these


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 8, 2010)

Got one on its way to me soon and I'll crack out a review with fancy pics and such like : ]


----------



## KieX (Feb 8, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Got one on its way to me soon and I'll crack out a review with fancy pics and such like : ]



Would you mind letting me know if it can take a TRUE or H50 type coolers? If so this could be the bargain box of the decade.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 8, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well i can't find anymore threads of this case so i'll make a thread of it again..i have to say this case is unbelievingly amazing for its price,it is by far i think better than most budget case out there.
> Its £25 in the UK which is a sweet spot and it makes me want replace my silverstone case with this case,heres a link to a review/overview of the case from Hexus:
> http://forums.hexus.net/chassis-system-modding/177592-casecom-km-6788-review-pob.html
> 
> I think you be amazed what this guy wrote that you think you wouldn't expect from a budget OEM. Definitely worth trying if you are looking for new case.




Without a doubt, the best budget case I have ever used.  It was even better then some of the branded cases Ive come across.

For a budget gaming case it ticks all of the boxes and at £25, you cant go far wrong.



KieX said:


> We have a fellow TPU member who's got a build with that case in the Case Gallery section:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114609
> 
> Think I may just order one of these



Go for it, its a great case.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> Would you mind letting me know if it can take a TRUE or H50 type coolers? If so this could be the bargain box of the decade.




Yeah sure I don't own a true anymore but used to so know its size.



I'll put all kinds of crap in it


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 8, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Yeah sure I don't own a true anymore but used to so know its size.



I think it could house an H50 cooler


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 8, 2010)

So do I, but its better to confirm as sometimes there isn't the vertical space above the fan position for the rad.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice to see my thread got brought back haha,definitely a bang for the buck case with black interior aswell you can't go wrong with this case at all not at the price right now.
It deserves loads of praises,did you notice any cheap feeling to this hookey like the edges and stuff?


----------



## KieX (Feb 8, 2010)

With a case costing £25 don't think I'd be too scared too do some drilling to fit an H50 in whatever way possible. TRUE is possibly a trickier one, since that would depend on height from cpu socket to inside of case.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 8, 2010)

i would definitely grab this case but i don't think its worth spending money on a case when i haven't changed my motherboard and CPU for past 2 years.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> With a case costing £25 don't think I'd be too scared too do some drilling to fit an H50 in whatever way possible. TRUE is possibly a trickier one, since that would depend on height from cpu socket to inside of case.





If the case is 20cm wide atleast it should be fine for a true


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 8, 2010)

I am pretty sure you could probably mount a H50 on the case.
I feel like trading my CPU+motherboard for some mid-range AM2+ socket or something and then buy a amd athlon II quad or something.

I would grab this case if i could get rid of mine some how lol.


----------



## KieX (Feb 8, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> If the case is 20cm wide atleast it should be fine for a true



Specs show it at 19mm wide.. so it's massively tight if going by numbers alone. Kinda why I wanted a heads up before finding I can't close the case. 

I do have a H50, so might take that off the main rig instead if TRUE won't fit. But yeah just need to be sure nothing gets in the way of that either.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well it be here soon probably tomorrow I'll make a video and take lots of pics.

and also be able to judge properly if a true can fit!


----------



## KieX (Feb 8, 2010)

Cheers panther, looking forward to it


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 8, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> nice to see my thread got brought back haha,definitely a bang for the buck case with black interior aswell you can't go wrong with this case at all not at the price right now.
> It deserves loads of praises,did you notice any cheap feeling to this hookey like the edges and stuff?



Nope, I didnt cut my hand once  (I usually get shredded on cheapass cases!)

BTW: Ive found the case @ Newegg for the US guys on TPU (its being sold under the Rosewill name for $49.99): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147153


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 8, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Nope, I didnt cut my hand once  (I usually get shredded on cheapass cases!)
> 
> BTW: Ive found the case @ Newegg for the US guys on TPU (its being sold under the Rosewill name for $49.99): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147153



See this case deserves huge respect to everyone for the price,no cheap feelings or anything its perfect case.
Also it cost same as the NZXT Gamma on Newegg the 6788.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 8, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Ive found the case @ Newegg for the US guys on TPU (its being sold under the Rosewill name for $49.99): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147153



Thanks Hookey, was about to ask if anyone had seen it this side of the pond.

On a side note ... doesn't _anyone_ make their own products to sell under their brand name any more (it's a rhetorical question, you get the point)?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 8, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Thanks Hookey, was about to ask if anyone had seen it this side of the pond.
> 
> On a side note ... doesn't _anyone_ make their own products to sell under their brand name any more (it's a rhetorical question, you get the point)?



Well Casecom is actually a "popular" company in Taiwan i believe,they got bad reputation for unknown reasons because many of their cases feel "cheap" but they are an OEM brand but the 6788 is definitely one of their best case they have crafted.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 8, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Thanks Hookey, was about to ask if anyone had seen it this side of the pond.
> 
> On a side note ... doesn't _anyone_ make their own products to sell under their brand name any more (it's a rhetorical question, you get the point)?



Your welcome m8 and I agree 



kurosagi01 said:


> Well Casecom is actually a "popular" company in Taiwan i believe,they got bad reputation for unknown reasons because many of their cases feel "cheap" but they are an OEM brand but the 6788 is definitely one of their best case they have crafted.



Yeah Ive had a few nasty casecom cases, but Ive also had some pretty good ones.  I suppose thats the problem with casecom, they vary in standards   But they have made a goodun with the 6788


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 8, 2010)

I Have This Case
It's Fucking Badass!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 8, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> I Have This Case
> It's Fucking Badass!



LMAO, straight to the point arent you 

I agree


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 8, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> LMAO, straight to the point arent you
> 
> I agree



no seriously, i actually love it
it makes me feel like a proper pc enthusiast 
here's an unholy idea to make you guys jizz yourselves... a FULL tower version of this for £40! :O
200mm fan holes and all ;]


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 8, 2010)

lols link dude??
can someone tell me if these parts will work together:


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 8, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> lols link dude??
> can someone tell me if these parts will work together:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100208/Untitled573.jpg



According to TPU, that mobo will take an AM3 CPU.  But I nmot sure if you will be able to unlock the 4th core on that X3 by using that mobo.

http://www.techpowerup.com/?98851

EDIT: it looks like it can unlock cores also


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 8, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> According to TPU, that mobo will take an AM3 CPU.  But I nmot sure if you will be able to unlock the 4th core on that X3 by using that mobo.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/?98851
> 
> EDIT: it looks like it can unlock cores also



I don't really care about unlocking cores tbh lol i'd be happy with 3 cores and the CPU supports the motherboard.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 9, 2010)

Case just arrived, took some pics but I've got to go out.

I'm impressed.

Nice build quality for 25.

I like that matte effect paint too : ]



I tried fitting my domino ALC at the rear exhaust point, no joy though, thing is to tall and the bar to latch the door onto gets in the way.

How ever it fits just as nicely in the ceiling!


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry for double post, but it makes it much easier to do this.

Casecom 6788 mini review ( Pictures currently uploading)

I've not managed to finish just yet, I need a better psu before I get a running system, but I quickly just put in the basics to the case.

Things I want to quickly point out.

Comes with filters!

Rolled edges so no cuts.

Cable management holes in sensible places

They have put JUST enough space to reverse mount hdds for completely hidden wires, nice!. 

Case is very sturdy for the price, I wouldn't use it as a stepping ladder like I do with my Sunbeam case though.


I don't feel I have to go into so much detail verbally, its just outstanding for £25, I could have nigh on completely hidden wires with the case which I love 



Now onto BAD things

Feet are plastic, not rubber so the rig slides around when your trying to install things in it.

HDD tray is non removable ( unless you drill it out etc) 

Non standard mounting area for 120mm front intake, could cause issues with some people.

Only 1 fan pre-installed

Rear exhaust area to small for some 120mm water cooling systems ( domino ALC confirmed as not fitting)






Other then that its grand though, have to say a little jealous of its tidy-ness compared to my sunbeam.



Anyway photos are uploading as I said, will take a while.

But in conclusion.

Cheap case, above average construction, GREAT cablemanagment.

A few niggles.




*edit* reading that hurt MY head, think I'll do a video review instead ha ha, damn I need to learn English.


And pics


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 9, 2010)

that looks sweet panther


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 9, 2010)

Wiz should review this case, but on the other hand he shouldn't
if he reviews it and gives it 9.5/10
they might push the price up to £30+? D:

oh and where's the DVD drive in your picture panther?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 9, 2010)

I think the fact that it comes with only 1 fan keeps the price down.  I added another 4 x 120mm blue LED fans into my build   TBH, I wish I had used a 140mm at the top instead 

But yeah, great case, cheap price, nuff said


----------



## KieX (Feb 10, 2010)

Please don't hate me , but I put an extra £10 for an NZXT BETA Evo: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/191831 I fancied the dual fan set up at top of case for a possible future WC with 120.2, since I'll be using this one for dedicated cruncher.

But on the other hand, any computers I build for money in future will be going out with the Casecom rather than the Antec 300. That's an extra £20 profit for each build


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 10, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I think the fact that it comes with only 1 fan keeps the price down.  I added another 4 x 120mm blue LED fans into my build   TBH, I wish I had used a 140mm at the top instead
> 
> But yeah, great case, cheap price, nuff said



wait... you can fit a 140mm on the top? ;O



KieX said:


> Please don't hate me , but I put an extra £10 for an NZXT BETA Evo: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/191831 I fancied the dual fan set up at top of case for a possible future WC with 120.2, since I'll be using this one for dedicated cruncher.
> 
> But on the other hand, any computers I build for money in future will be going out with the Casecom rather than the Antec 300. That's an extra £20 profit for each build



Casecom 
oh and the main reason i came to this thread, i think this case can fit up to 11" cards (HD 5870, HD 5850, GTX 295 and HD 4870X2 will all fit, I think, might need confirmation from someone with this case and any of those cards)


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 10, 2010)

It will fit up to 11.5 inches of graphics card, just measured it lol

Very tight fit though.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2010)

The hard work i had to put in to get a 25mm thick fan on the front:


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 16, 2010)

damn I want that case.  Its perfect for my rig.  I currently have a thermaltake xaser III but this things seems to be a little bit better for what I got.  the xaser III is an awesome case but still,  the air flow on that thing looks like it would be amazing.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> damn I want that case.  Its perfect for my rig.  I currently have a thermaltake xaser III but this things seems to be a little bit better for what I got.  the xaser III is an awesome case but still,  the air flow on that thing looks like it would be amazing.



edit: your case appears to be a full tower
i wouldn't replace it with this tbh, unless you don't need the room it provides
plus i don't see many cable management holes on your current case


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 16, 2010)

yeah I dont need the full tower,  my current case has piss poor airflow.  I really want a case with psu on the bottom and the big fan on top.  and my hdt-1283 is vertical so the air blows on my psu and doesnt let air flow out the top.  pluss the fans on the front are pretty much blocked by the big door on front.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> yeah I dont need the full tower,  my current case has piss poor airflow.  I really want a case with psu on the bottom and the big fan on top.  and my hdt-1283 is vertical so the air blows on my psu and doesnt let air flow out the top.  pluss the fans on the front are pretty much blocked by the big door on front.



Casecom 6788 all the way!
Might wanna pick up some cheap 120mm fans

Xilence Red Wing

Budget

but do try to get a 140mm fan on the top, if you buy this case


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 16, 2010)

Take that sticker off the Xilence fan...it looks awful lol


This case will be in my next UK build...great stuff for the price, I'm even thinking about picking this up to replace my A900 (NewEgg.ca stocks them) as the HTPC rig.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Take that sticker off the Xilence fan...it looks awful lol
> 
> 
> This case will be in my next UK build...great stuff for the price, I'm even thinking about picking this up to replace my A900 (NewEgg.ca stocks them) as the HTPC rig.



I don't mind the the sticker
besides, i covered it up with the front panel :]
wait do you live in Canada or UK?


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 16, 2010)

The fan looks poor with the sticker, I removed them all in a build I did for a friend with these fans.

Both, to answer your question.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> The fan looks poor with the sticker, I removed them all in a build I did for a friend with these fans.
> 
> Both, to answer your question.



 doesn't make a difference if I can't see the fan :]


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 17, 2010)

how well will an xigmatek hdt-1283 fit in this,  can the sidefans still work with a xigmatek in it?


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 17, 2010)

according to the xigmatex site the height is 159mm
according to ebuyer the width of the case is 190mm

159mm+25mm(fan width) = 184mm

i'm gonna say yes, but i haven't ever installed one


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 17, 2010)

so the casecom doesnt come with the 140mm fan but the rosewill does?  it looks like it does on the newegg site.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 17, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> so the casecom doesnt come with the 140mm fan but the rosewill does?  it looks like it does on the newegg site.



Casecom is probably straight from the factory
the exact same case has been shipped to america and newegg probably threw a few budget fans on them to sell them for a higher price


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 17, 2010)

I think Wizzard should review this case.
And this thread needs a more attractive title


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 18, 2010)

I thought wiz reviewed graphics cards


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 18, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I thought wiz reviewed graphics cards



oh? who reviews cases?
and i doubt it's gonna happen, unless casecom would actually send a free case to who ever reviews it

plus if it gets a good enough review the price is sure to jump up D:


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 19, 2010)

well I just ordered my Rosewill Challenger.  wife is gonna kill me but I couldnt resist.  Im gonna have to sell something now to make up for it.

should be here monday,  ill post some pics of it all together.

things are worried about,  length of my 5850 and gtx260 and clearance for the xigmatek 1283.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 19, 2010)

> "I did do a test fit of my coolermaster Hyper 212 plus cooler and I can say that it fit with about 5mm clearence (it's 160mm tall) so the vast majority of 120mm fan based tower cooler will fit without issue, although you cannot use the top fan mount on the side panel as that's diorectly above the cpu."



i think you should be safe 
hd 5850 and GTX 260 should fit just fine
if you like the case... tell your friends ;]


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 19, 2010)

ive already spammed it to all my steam friends


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 19, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> ive already spammed it to all my steam friends



yes dude  
can you provide a review on the Rosewill challenger as well?
the main stuff's covered by pantherx12's post
just need a few pics of the fans it comes with (how loud they are etc. etc.) and what the packaging from newegg is like
and a picture of your cpu cooler installed (hopefully)


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 19, 2010)

hell yeah dude,  im not too great at reviews but ill take lots of pics.  

Im gonna be like a crack feen waiting for his next rock till monday,  can fucking wait.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 19, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> hell yeah dude,  im not too great at reviews but ill take lots of pics.
> 
> Im gonna be like a crack feen waiting for his next rock till monday,  can fucking wait.



awesome !
it'll be a.. learning experience for you 
someone needs to change the name of this thread still


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 19, 2010)

change it to what?? Discussion thread?


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 19, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> change it to what?? Discussion thread?



noooo
just Casecom 6788/Rosewill Challenger overview :]
for teh americans as well 
and something catchy like "Best budget case ever?"


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 19, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> noooo
> just Casecom 6788/Rosewill Challenger overview :]
> for teh americans as well
> and something catchy like "Best budget case ever?"



We prefer "Native Over-the-ponder"


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 19, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> We prefer "Native Over-the-ponder"



Haha okay :')
i wonder what the fans they package over there are like, probably comes with that flimsy front fan :/


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 19, 2010)

thats the first one I plan on changing out,  I hate glowing fans.  I had 7 of them in my current case and the lights started going out over time.  I would prefer all black with not lights.

OMG I just realized something,  im gonna have front usb ports and audio ports.  thats gonna be so awesome!!


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 19, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> thats the first one I plan on changing out,  I hate glowing fans.  I had 7 of them in my current case and the lights started going out over time.  I would prefer all black with not lights.
> 
> OMG I just realized something,  im gonna have front usb ports and audio ports.  thats gonna be so awesome!!



haha 
didn't you have that on your old case?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 19, 2010)

nope I did on a super old case I had long time ago but I removed it for some reason.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 19, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> nope I did on a super old case I had long time ago but I removed it for some reason.



ohhh okay :3
yeah it's pretty handy i reckon :]


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 21, 2010)

oh man,  tomorrows the big day,  I cant wait.

I want it now!!!!


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 21, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> oh man,  tomorrows the big day,  I cant wait.
> 
> I want it now!!!!



aha calm down! it's not an antec 1200


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 21, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> well I just ordered my Rosewill Challenger.  wife is gonna kill me but I couldnt resist.  Im gonna have to sell something now to make up for it.
> 
> should be here monday,  ill post some pics of it all together.
> 
> things are worried about,  length of my 5850 and gtx260 and clearance for the xigmatek 1283.




The card fitted in the pics I posted in the last page is a HD3850 ( with no cooler XD ) for size reference : ]

Oh by the by, the edge of the wire routing holes is where a normal size mobo will sit for even better size reference. 




also @ mayo, yes it does


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 21, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> The card fitted in the pics I posted in the last page is a HD3850 ( with no cooler XD ) for size reference : ]



THAT DOESN'T HELP!


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 22, 2010)

since the front fan is an odd ball sized fan,  would this one work good?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185139

Im also thinking of getting a few of these too
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185060


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 22, 2010)

> Cons: With two fans it is very loud. Should have bought the slower fans. Oh well...



also it's 12mm thick, not the 20mm the stock fan is

just buy a regular fan and tie (ghetto mod) it to the front
have you SEEN mine? 

the other fan looks alright i guess
why you replacing the stock fans? are they shit?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 22, 2010)

get yourself a Yate Loon D12SM-12C Slim 120mm Fan for the front : ]


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 22, 2010)

hey guys,

can one of you take a ruler to it and measure the EXACT height from feet to top of this case. I want it but i think it may be too tall to fit in my computer space by about 10mm. Hoping the measurements are kinda wrong.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 22, 2010)

Times like this I wish I had a ruler : [


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 22, 2010)

haha, well if you find one you know what to do...


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 22, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> also it's 12mm thick, not the 20mm the stock fan is
> 
> just buy a regular fan and tie (ghetto mod) it to the front
> have you SEEN mine?
> ...



no clue if there shit or not,   I just like alot of airflow.  the stock fans are probly 60-70cfm maybe a little more.  those slipstreams are 110cfm.

I already bought three of the slip streams last night.  either way if I need them or not they will still come in handy.  Im gonna throw my silverstone 110 fan in the front.  its white so it needs to be hiden.  then Ill throw my YS Tech 120mmx120mmx38mm 133cfm on my heatsink.  Hopefully the 140mm pushed enough air or I might just sap it out with one of the slipstreams for now.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 22, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> hey guys,
> 
> can one of you take a ruler to it and measure the EXACT height from feet to top of this case. I want it but i think it may be too tall to fit in my computer space by about 10mm. Hoping the measurements are kinda wrong.



43.7cm







I don't expect you to be able to read it, it's blurry
just showing you how i measured it :]

on second thought you CAN kinda make out 40+cm


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice picture,yeah i can barely make out it says 40cm.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 22, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Nice picture,yeah i can barely make out it says 40cm.



LOOK HARDER!!!


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 23, 2010)

Just got my case in,  I must say its pretty nice so far.  I wont be installing my hardware till my fans get here.  When the case arrived there was someting loud rattling in the box.  After I open the case I see the fan blade part of the 140mm fan loose.  the housing was still in but the center fan blade part wasnt attached and was loose.  luckily is was just the center clip that wasnt attached.  I was able to peel the sticker off the back and fix the fan.  I was almost bummed out cause I didnt order any 140mm fans.  Im probly just gonna replace it with a 120mm slipstream for now.

2 x 110cfm input with 2 x 110cfm output should be perfect.  the fron panel does have the esata on it. which is another plus


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 23, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> .
> 
> 2 x 110cfm input with 2 x 110cfm output should be perfect.  the fron panel does have the esata on it. which is another plus



Have more going in that you have going out, after all the case has holes for extra air to escape, this way you'll maintain positive pressure and get less dust in the case.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 23, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> the front panel does have the esata on it. which is another plus



we didn't get eSATA on the casecom version :[


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 23, 2010)

is it avaiable in the us?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 23, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> is it avaiable in the us?




Yes its on newegg.

Under the rosewill brand

case is called "Challenger" 


also comes with a few extras we don't get : ]


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 23, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> 43.7cm
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100222/Image018.jpg
> 
> ...



That is appreciated very much. Thank you.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 23, 2010)

teh challenger is currently unavailable ...


all i see thats close is this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147135


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 23, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> teh challenger is currently unavailable ...
> 
> 
> all i see thats close is this
> ...




No cable management in that one : [


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 23, 2010)

I broke down and installed everything in the new case last night.  I love the cable management in it.  everything went very smooth on the install.  Hopefully my fans wont get here to late tonight and I can take picture of it all finished.

Edit:  instead of double posting

Edit #2:  its back instock at newegg -> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147153

Installed the fans.  I decided not to use my YS Tech 133cfm fan on the cpu.  just way too loud.  The slipstreams are nice and a hell of alot quieter.  So I put one on the back, top and cpu heatsink.  

As you can see,  all the cards fit with no issues.  lots of room to tuck cables.  Only issue I see is not being able to use the top fan slot on the door with a xigmatek install.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 8, 2010)

Just a heads up if anyone is interested, got my Scythe kaze maru 2 1700rpm(140mm fan with 120mm mounting holes) today.  fits in the door perfectly with no obstructions.  This case is just freakin awesome.  

Ive got a megahalem in it now with the amd nouting kit so still no top door fan but with the 140mm in the lower theres no need for one.  I also put the older scythe kaze maru (1) 1900rpm in the top, still have the 1900rpm slipstream in the rear and lower front,  I also put one in the top front using my zip ties.  

So along with 2 x scythe gentletyphoons 1850rpm on the megahalem, this thing stays nice and cool.


----------



## El_Mayo (Apr 8, 2010)

nice one, sounds awesome man


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 13, 2010)

some updated pics,  tried to get the cabling a little better


----------



## francis511 (Apr 13, 2010)

How about a shot of the flipside of the hdd tray ? Is there enough space for the cables ?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah theres more then enought room for cables,  hmm good idea.  maybe i can ziptie some of those extra cables to the back side instead of stuffing them under the hdd.


----------



## francis511 (Apr 13, 2010)

I mean the sata cables and power leads. I get paranoid that I`m going to snap them off.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah theres room,  mine are the strait kind and the door dont hit em,  you could always used the angled kind if your too paranoid.


----------



## francis511 (Apr 14, 2010)

Believe it or not I bought some right-angled sata cables to fit round a large gfx card a few weeks ago. And then.....snapped off a connector !! That`s what makes me paranoid.


----------

